# was going to buy a python



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

as it says was going to then i saw this video 
now going to save some cash


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good choice, all you need to add is a garden hose for draining and/or filling.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

So it's just like a Python and works exactly the same except you use a garden hose and buy the fittings separately. I suppose you could buy the gravel tube for cleaning separately as well and fit that on the end hopefully.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Couple things he does not talk about in that video though. One thing is without the larger tube and valve on the very end that goes in the tank, you cant stop the water flow while you are at the tank. With a Python or Aqueon you can stop it with the valve and not have to run back to the sink to shut the flow off. So you're either gonna have to buy a shut off valve for the end or run to the sink to shut it off. Also as mentioned above, there's no gravel/sand tube to deep clean the substrate with. So gonna have to buy/figure something out for that too. Another thing you'll find are that normal garden hoses kink like crazy when you use them in confined spaces like a house for this type of work.

Only reason I bring these things up is because trust me I am not against saving a buck at all, so I tried this myself years ago and found that it's really not worth it IMO. By the time you piece all the stuff together to get it to work somewhat like a factory water change hose, you really are almost the same dollar amount in the end. For me I just bought the $44 Aqueon 50' one 7 yrs ago and have used it every week since, it's a small price to pay for a quality tool you use on a weekly bases IMO.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Steve C said:


> ...so I tried this myself years ago and found that it's really not worth it IMO. By the time you piece all the stuff together to get it to work somewhat like a factory water change hose, you really are almost the same dollar amount in the end. For me I just bought the $44 Aqueon 50' one 7 yrs ago and have used it every week since, it's a small price to pay for a quality tool you use on a weekly bases IMO.


I didn't want to discourage OP but I think the same thing, small price to pay vs buying everything separately to save a few bucks but not as good. For me the main drawback would be the garden hose; either buy a heavy non-kink garden hose or a light hose that kinks vs. the Python hose which is ultra light and never kinked for me in all the years I've used it.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You are certainly correct about the non kinking hoses being heavy. I've got one of the Never-kink hoses I use for my submersible pump when I pump the water out of my 240g for a WC. I got the big 3/4" one. It does as stated and wont kink, but oh my God is that sucker heavy lol. Great hose, but cost me a pretty penny too. Think I paid around $50 just for that hose last year.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

i shall continue to use my present syphon for tank clearing as i feel that too much pressure will be lost on a long hose
i shall be using my garden hose that hasnt kinked in the 4 years i have had it and it a fairly straight run from taps to tank and the nozzle on the end adjusts from off through sprinkle to torrent,so will have it on torrent for emptying and sprinkle for a slow fill


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

lambretta said:


> i shall continue to use my present syphon for tank clearing as i feel that too much pressure will be lost on a long hose
> i shall be using my garden hose that hasnt kinked in the 4 years i have had it and it a fairly straight run from taps to tank and the nozzle on the end adjusts from off through sprinkle to torrent,so will have it on torrent for emptying and sprinkle for a slow fill


It's good this is working for you and perhaps it can be improved through what is in the video, if you choose. Because I have large tanks I use a water pump with my Python setup when emptying my tanks, otherwise this part of my weekly water changes would take many times longer.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

i am retired so whilst i am doing the water change the wife cant find me something else to do


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a python but I threw the part that goes on the tap away years ago after it broke. Start a syphon by putting the tube in the tank than raising it out of the tank while the other end is in the floor drain. I have a gardenia garden hose part on the other end because that python part broke years ago as well.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

thought it was time for an update
brought the water bed emptier for £20 off ebay much cheaper in usa 
brought a hose pipe of local diy center for £8
i connect the drainer to the out side tap with plastic pipe set up to run water to a drain(in summer it will go into a bin for the garden )
hose is secured to the tank with a clamp with the end at the depth i want to empty to ,i can then go off and do other thing knowing it will stop once the hose is clear of the tank water

to refill i attach the pipe to the kitchen mixer once the temp is stable (make sure no one is about to shower or use the washing machine )

so far it has worked well for me and ensured i have done large water changes and kept £100 in my pocket 
i have a straight run from the taps to the tank and could see that care would be needed if the were corners to go around to avoid kinking of pipe


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update and glad it is working well for you!


----------

